# Getting exasperated!



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ed is just not improving. I've recieved numerous scars on the back of my hands, I've had to nurse a split nail from one of his vicious bites, he's just not improving.

I sat with him for an hour and he never calmed down. I'm getting bout near the end of my patience with him.

He's just a horrible little monster. He seems to love Jake, though, and Jake still enjoys playing and cuddling with me.

So...I really don't know what to do at this point.

Are there any more extreme methods past the forced socialization?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

D: scars ? oo naughty little boy. Could there maybe be a smell on you he doesn't like? maybe another pet? You can try washing your hands before handeling him... Also if you are worried about him biting he could "feel" that sort of fright or anzi. in you and end up biting. Have you tryed having them out together? maybe he doesn't like being alone?
I've never had a biting issue but maybe these can help? or some how play in?? Hope he gets better


----------



## Ratarooo (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like it's time to get him neutered.... worked wonders for my boy biters in the past.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, I second the neuter, and start wearing thick gloves to prevent more bites. Watch your hands around him, take away his opportunties to bite firs and foremost. It could now just be a habit.

How long have you had these boys?


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd say get him neutered, too. Also, show him the back of your hand rather than your fingers, even it t means stroking with the back of your hand with your fingers curled up. There's less stuff for him to bite then and it'll be hard for him to get a good hold on a flat surface like the back of your hand. 

And thick gloves too, as lilspaz said  Good luck, please don't give up on him. You don't know what could have happened to him in the past to traumatise him so much - i know it's hard not to hate him but just try and take pity on him, there's a reason he must be acting so mean.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I will admit i have no exper. with the neutering but i have hurd it works wonders with agresh. issues.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how old i sed? if he is over a year there is a chance it won't work also there is a chance he may not wake up I am so iffy about nuetering but that is just my opinion


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL i meant how old is he sorry typing while looking at my kids cleaning the kitchen LoL


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

lilspaz68 said:


> How long have you had these boys?


I've had Ed for about 5 months and Jake for 3 or 4.

I will estimate Ed to be between 1.5 and 2 years, Jake to be still under a year. I'm not sure of thier ages.

I'm speaking with my rat vet about prices, and will hopefully have them both(if not I will get Jake done since he's still young) neutered after my summer job pulls through. :3


Answers to questions from others:
Ed is skiddish and violent in and out of the cage, he roams away from Jake when out, and he only bites in his cage(that, there, leads me to believe the neuter will work for him).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

then he might i am just really really catious when any rat goes in for surgery i had my gir for about four months (he was about a year total) and we lost him during surgery i have seen two month old babies not wake up some rats are fine with it some aren't i have never altered a boy and i probably won't but that is just me also nuetering is not a gaurunteed fix with temperment try putting him on the table, bed, open area with lots of places to hide and just sit there and let him come to you do it every day for at least an hour and you may see some improvement.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

It really depends from rat to rat. But most surgeries go through without complications.

My bed is about 2 feet high. Wouldn't really work but I do let him out often and he will come up on my feet and sniff but the instant I move he's off. xD


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

The bed should be fine even if it isn't that high just keep your eye on him to make sure he doesn't leap off none of my boys are that adventuress they are happy to weave in and out of the blankets


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, I would second (third? fourth?) the need for a neuter, and sooner rather than later (he's the same age now as my boy when he was done). 

Has he always been this agressive, or is it a recent development?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, definitely a neuter needed! Get those boys in ASAP for the snip-snip


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

If he's only biting in his cage, try poking him gently with boring stuff that doesn't taste good, like cardboard or wood while he's in there. Plenty of animals have issues with you being in their space, of course, so you have to teach him that you're not a threat. He might think you taste fabulous, so if you poke him with boring stuff, when he turns around and nips at "you", he'll find that it's really not satisfying, and he'll eventually quit.

***This is a treatment that I've heard works miracles for rats that over-excitedly grab at stuff thru cage bars, thinking that you or stuff you have to offer thru the bars is going to be delish. I honestly don't know if it will work with a rat that simply likes to chomp down on you because he's cranky.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Update-

Some progress, he odesn't bite me at all when I prod him through the bars, he'll even sit and clean out from under my fingernails. :3

He still goes nuts with anyone else. But there's at least a little progress!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay, progress! Sounds like you (and him!) are making great strides  Keep it up!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yay! it can take longer with some rats, but glad to hear you're keeping on him.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like good progress to me! Keep it up!


----------

